

Google Responds To The HTC/Apple Lawsuit It’s Not A Part Of - ashishbharthi
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/02/google-htc-apple-lawsuit/

======
runjake
I don't understand the snippiness of your submission title. Apple's attack is
obviously focused on Android, which HTC uses and Google has spearheaded. Maybe
I'm just reading it wrong?

